# [SOLVED] Blue screen of death after installing nvidia graphics card drivers



## tci21 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, i have recently bought an xfx 9600GT and am experiencing problems with it.

whenever i install the drivers for the graphics card the next time i boot my computer up it begins to load up windows (gets into the windows screen and begins loading up programs etc.) but then it crashes and either completely freezes or comes up with a blue error screen. the error code it reports is:

0x0000009c ( 0x00000000, 0xBAB44050, 0xB2000040, 0x00000800)

I have tried installing both the latest nvidia graphics drivers from their website and those supplied with the graphics card and get the same problem with both. As far as i know the fault does not lie elsewhere in the system, i tried putting in an older ati graphics card and it worked fine. I have also tried using an nvidia 8600 grapics card and get exactly the same problem. Once or twice after installing the graphics card drivers the system has worked well untill it has been restarted, on both occasions it was on for an extended period of time without any complications. The power supply i was previously using was 400 watts and not very good but i am now using an enermax 600W PSU which is obviously a lot better and should be fully capable of running the system. i borrowed this PSU off a friend and there are no known problems with it

basic system setup:
E2180 intel due 2.00Ghz processor
p5n-e SLI ASUS mother board
4Gb (4 sticks of 1Gb)
seagate baraccuda 160Gb SATA Hard drive (primary)
seagate baraccuda 200Gb IDE Hard drive (secondary) - data disk
EG701AX-VE(W) (24p)
XFX 9600GT graphics card

motherboard drivers and bios are both latest versions.

like i said before sometimes after installing the graphics card drivers the computer works fine and has been on for at least 3 or 4 hours with no problems, temperature readings all seem fine.

any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated

tim


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue screen of death after installing nvidia graphics card drivers*

in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## tci21 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Blue screen of death after installing nvidia graphics card drivers*

Fingers crossed i think i have sorted it out.
u were along the right lines i think.
disabling didn't work, tried uninstalling, tht didn't work either. then i uninstalled everything nvidia (including motherboard drivers, tis an nforce motherboard)
reinstalled nvidia drivers, then graphics drivers and then installed antivirus after everything else. seems to be working so far, have restarted a couple of times and no blue screen of death yet......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue screen of death after installing nvidia graphics card drivers*

looks like you have it sorted


----------

